# Advice on Turbo HD only



## teetiger (Jan 12, 2008)

Currently I have the following setup:
622 - 40in Samsung HD the 622 is set to single mode so I can do PIP.
508 - 32 SD tv upstairs.
Classic Silver 200 and Silver HD on a DVRadvantage program

I am considering moving to the Silver HD only package and have a few questions.
1. Can existing customers get HD only packages now? Last year you couldn't.
2. I assume I will need to change out my 508. If I keep my SD set it will run off of a 622 or 722 right?
3. Should I wait for the 922 for my main HD set and move my existing 622 upstairs.

Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi...

#1 Supposedly yes, existing customers can get the TurboHD only packages now. I say "supposedly" because I haven't tried myself. I believe others here have done it.

#2 Yes, you would have to give up the SD receiver. You could get another HD receiver OR use the backfeed (RF modulated) capabilities of the 622 to feed your SD TV.

#3 That depends. Personally, I am waiting for the 922 because I know I want that when it comes out. It might be a while though, since they said "Spring" at CES and also noted that it was still in testing/development... so if you would save money by converting to HD now, you might want to do that and get the 922 next year or something on another upgrade cycle.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

I switched my AT200 + HD, to Turbo HD Bronze. I did it all online, very easy.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I went from Classic 100 to Turbo Silver HD w/ no problems online.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

How did you do it online. When I access my account and go to the programming section I get this message:

"Changes to annual subscription services are not available through online support. To make changes to these services, please call 1-888-884-2741."


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

renpar61 said:


> How did you do it online. When I access my account and go to the programming section I get this message:
> 
> "Changes to annual subscription services are not available through online support. To make changes to these services, please call 1-888-884-2741."


I also got that message until Feb 1. Then I logged in last week and the website looked very different. It showed what I currently was subscribed to. Just above that was the Turbo HD section. I just put a check mark in the box next to Bronze and hit next to complete the order. Within 20 minutes, my 622's got the new subscription info. Have you received your new cards for your receiver? Maybe you have to have MPEG4 compatible receivers on your account.


----------



## teetiger (Jan 12, 2008)

renpar61, I get the same message.

BTW, thanks for all the advice. Probably going to wait on the 922 at this point. There are still a few SD channels that the wife and kids like but by the time the 922 is out and all the bugs are worked out I should be ready to move to Silver 200 HD only.

Thanks again


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I have serious concerns about TurboHD or HD only packages. I understand there is already some issues surrounding some Fox HD news channels and having them included in some of these packages.
I am not too concerned about that specifically, but what says that new HD channels will be added to these packages as they show up?

And if they are, then these HD only packages will only be getting fatter..as the 'regular' packages get thinner....so what does that mean? The HD pkgs. go up in price or another major restructuring will have to take place?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

hdaddikt said:


> And if they are, then these HD only packages will only be getting fatter..as the 'regular' packages get thinner....so what does that mean?


What do you mean by 'thinner'?


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> What do you mean by 'thinner'?


I meant if *HD only* packages get fatter with more HD channels, would not other *Non-HD only* packages get smaller (thinner) as public interest in HD increases? It seems there would be less reason to keep HD channels as part of SD packages.

For now, I think the basic question is as more SD channels become HD will we not pay more for HD only packs as they pick up more channels? It would seem so...
Second question, and related, will every SD channel that goes HD automatically also become part of a TurboHD package?


----------

